# Soundfonts (sf2) für *.mid laden und verwenden



## CuahianoSmall (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

der Neuling hat gleich eine erste Frage.  

Ich arbeite mit Cakewalk Music Creator Pro 24 (gestern habe ich den Melody Assistant heruntergeladen - ich glaube, da registriere ich mich und steige um... :-() und würde gerne andere Instrumente für meine Midi-Dateien in Verwendung nehmen.
Allerdings hänge ich mich an dem Versuch auf, die Soundfonts - die im *.sf2-Format gespeichert sind - in Cakewalk hineinzuladen.

Meine Frage nun: *Wie kann ich in Cakewalk Soundfonts importieren, um sie in Liedern zu verarbeiten?*

Meine Suche nach "sf2", "Soundfonts laden" und "Soundbanken laden" erzielte null Treffer. Daraus schließe ich, dass zu dem Thema noch kein Thread existiert (was mich ehrlich gesagt ins Staunen versetzt und gleichzeitig voller Scham erröten lässt - bin ich der einzige, der das nicht verstanden hat?   ).

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## CuahianoSmall (18. Dezember 2003)

*HALLO?*

Kann sich hier niemand vorstellen, dass ich möglicherweise Hilfe bräuchte? 

Seit zwei Tagen warte ich nun auf eine Antwort, wie viele Male wurde mein Thread angeschaut? 5 Male! :sad: Merkwürdig... ist der Threadname etwea nicht eindeutig genug? Ich glaube schon... 

Wenn ich doch nur eine Antwort bekäme à la "Tut mir Leid, da kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen" oder "Wende dich doch mal an den und den, vielleicht kann der dir helfen...".

So, ist meine Frage denn so schwer zu verstehen? *Wie benutze ich in Melody Assistant oder auch Cakewalk Music Creator Pro 24 neue Soundfonts bzw. Soundbanken?*
Wenn die Fragestellung in meinem Eröffnungsposting nicht eindeutig genug war, dann sagt's doch! Dass ich deshalb keine Antworten bekam, glaube ich aber nicht, da ja wie gesagt gerade einmal fünf Mal mein Thread angeklickt wurde; schade. Woran liegt das bitte?
Denkt bitte mal über eine Umstrukturierung des Forums nach, so dass die User auch ohne Mühe bis in die letzten Winkel des Forums (z.B. Forenabteil "Sound-Software") durchklicken können. 
Ich bin echt enttäuscht. Liegt vielleicht auch nur daran, dass ich schlechte Musik im Hintergrund höre (meine eigene ).  Wenn ich zu grob war, dann sagt mir bitte auch das, aber bitte - gebt überhaupt eine Antwort ab!


----------

